# Troubleshooting heat press problems



## gc890 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm just starting out on the heat pressing thing and having problems. I've got a cheap press because I want to see how things work out before spending big bucks on a quality press.

I've got a color laser printer and been using it to print on Duracotton HT. I'm getting very inconsistent results. There's 3 variables to heat pressing (temperature, pressure, and time). How do I figure out the best variable to change to get good results? If you're getting partial image transfers, do you increase time, temperature or pressure?


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

There is no set rule because every press is different. First, ck your temp. with either heat strips or an ir therm. Then add a little dwell time and pressure. Mostly its trial and error till you hit on the rite combination. Good luck


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

I would say start experimenting. Increase the time over a couple of transfers , if you dont get better results then start increasing the temperature.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest you check your temps to make sure they are accurate with a IR thermometer. I bought mine at harbor frieght. This tool will help you regulate your heat temps and also show you if the platen heats evenly. I would then play with the pressure, but know the temps forst. Good luck and happy pressing. ... JB


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

gc890 said:


> I'm just starting out on the heat pressing thing and having problems. I've got a cheap press because I want to see how things work out before spending big bucks on a quality press.
> 
> I've got a color laser printer and been using it to print on Duracotton HT. I'm getting very inconsistent results. There's 3 variables to heat pressing (temperature, pressure, and time). How do I figure out the best variable to change to get good results? If you're getting partial image transfers, do you increase time, temperature or pressure?


If your getting partial image transfers you could have a cold spot on the upper platen of your heatpress. This also can be a pressure problem.

Also what kind of garment are you pressing on 100% cotton or 50-50?

And what's the name of the heatpress your using?


----------



## peterock72 (May 7, 2015)

i just got a machine and when i turn it on the display plays crazy and and the alarm dont stop beeping no matter what i push on 
please help 
thank you


----------

